# disc pads



## stanen8871 (Apr 15, 2003)

Recommendation of good soft metallic frt disc pads for 
1999 altima that will not cause squealing and will not wear out rotor.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I really like the new Hawk Performance Ceramic Brake Pads...

http://www.tirerack.com/brakes/brak...lar=&make=Hawk&model=Performance+Ceramic+Pads

as well as the Akebono Pro ACT Ceramic pads...

http://www.tirerack.com/brakes/brak...dClar=&make=Akebono&model=ProACT+Ceramic+Pads

You may pay a little more than the discount stores brake pads but it is a big difference in performance, noise, wear, and rotor and pad life.

Troy


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Carbotech BobCat 1521. Buy a ceramic pad over a semi-metallic, street ceramics more rotor friendly and much quieter.


----------

